# Marbella Spain  Sept 19-27 2008



## mendota1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Tuggers-
My husband and I are leaving tomorrow to vacation at the Marriott Marbella resort in Spain.  If any Tuggers are interested in meeting with us there- please email.  
Mendota 1


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 18, 2008)

I won't be going until next August, but I would love to hear about your trip, and if you have suggestions on sights to see (sidetrips), things that we should definitely pack, etc.  Have a great trip.


----------

